# Deep Drop Sinker Mold



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hello,

My friend owns a large machine shop and I am going to have him make some alminum molds for the deep drop sinkers. The cylinder type, 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" in diameter x length?

Can anyone tell me the size dimensions of some of these type sinkers. I would making molds for 3 to 15 lbs. If you happen to have one of these sizes can you please give me the dimensions of the sinker itself. I'm going the lazy way doing this.

Thank you


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you use a red bull can it will weigh about 6 lbs... hope this helps.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A cubic foot of lead weight 708 lbs. a cubic foot is 1728 cubic inches. You have the dimensions of the pipe you are using. Simple math.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cans work....*

Soup cans.
You can pour one 1/2 way, then weight it.
Pour one full, then weight it.

I use coat hangers with a loop inserted into the pour to attach the line.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

sealark said:


> A cubic foot of lead weight 708 lbs. a cubic foot is 1728 cubic inches. You have the dimensions of the pipe you are using. Simple math.


Thanks for the formula. I was hoping to get the actual dimensions of one of the sinkers. I can then tell him and he can set up the CNC machine accordingly. With the formula we can go from there for the others. 

I have used sinkers like the others posted but I have a chance to get molds made so I was going to take advantage of doing so.

Thanks...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The rest to figure volumn of the round cylinder is: 3.14 X radius squared times height all figures in inches


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I remember that formula now....I knew it when I took my Master Plumber test in 1976. Thanks for the jolt..!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A standard beer can cut off at 3in tall weighs 5lbs or a oz or 2 more.

I cut them in a fine tooth bandsaw.


----------

